# Super Bowl 49



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*"GO SEAHAWKS"*_

















​


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was watching the video which the porcupine named "Teddy Bear" is 3 for 3 for picking the winners of the Superbowl. He picked the Seahawks for the 2015 Superbowl win. 

I also enjoy watching Puppy Bowl. I might check out Kitty Bowl this year too. Both start earlier in the day.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What you said..... SEAHAWKS


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Grab me a Bud.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What she ^ said!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

scareme said:


> Grab me a Bud.


:jol:Girlfriend, I feel ya! Who wants to watch a pigskin ball when you can watch those elegant stallions?????


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Who wants to watch a pigskin ball when you can watch those elegant stallions?????


Did someone page me?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Lose Patriots!!!! So by default I am go Seahawks. Hate me some cheaters.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Hate the Seahawks, disappointed in the Patriots, will be rooting for the commercials.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm with you on that Evil Queen! I love the commercials. I record the game so I can fast forward to the commercials!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OK. I just saw the Budweiser commercial. I have goose bumps. Damn hormones.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

if any more of these commercials make me feel sad, guilty or otherwise like crying, I swear I'll turn it off. Katy P. was great, though. Best HT show I can remember.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The "Bryan Cranston in a pharmacy" commercial was pretty funny, as was the "First Draft" (avocado) one. The "when pigs fly" Doritos commercial was hilarious.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> if any more of these commercials make me feel sad, guilty or otherwise like crying, I swear I'll turn it off. Katy P. was great, though. Best HT show I can remember.


:jol:I liked the Toyota Camry commercial...it made me tear up...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

What is it with the tearjerker commercials this year? Budweiser used to have a couple of funny ones every year - what happened?

My favorite was the Skittles commercial with the arm wrestling in it.

Just when I thought the Seahawks were gonna take it - bam! the Patriots pulled it off. That's what I get for putting my faith in a porcupine named "Teddy Bear" for picking Seattle this year to win.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please remember that the forum rules still apply here.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well all I can say is that the Seahawks should have one the game! Coach Carrol should have trusted enough in Lynch to run the ball just 1.5 feet to the goal line. It was theirs to win, and the call to pass was a stupid one (will go down in history books for NFL). Everytime I think about it, my brain goes "Boing".

About the commercials, well seemed to be kind of a let down for the majority of them. There were a few that stood out, but for the most part a lot of them fell flat.

Half time show was pretty good. The lion that Katy rode in on, was designed and built here in Oregon!

Overall the game was a good game, one that will be remembered for a long, long time. Espcially by Seattle, and the Seahawks fans as the worst call in NFL history (as they are saying).

And I have to agree, but odds makers are saying that they will be back to win it all next season. The odds are 5-12 they will win it all again! We shall see!
*_


----------

